# 1918 Indian



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2014)

So what say ye experts on this one? V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-191...d=100011&prg=9176&rk=7&rkt=10&sd=201071963238


----------



## jkent (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't think it's an Indian 
I think it's a 1918 Pope Columbia Motorike.


----------



## jkent (Jun 13, 2014)

The 1918 Pope Columbia Motorbike bicycles had a cigar tank as well.
Lots of wrong parts on that bike.


----------



## jkent (Jun 13, 2014)

He ended the auction and repost it this time with a buy it now of $6500...........???????
$6500, I couldn't even get that out of an all original 1917 Sears Chief. 
JKent


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 13, 2014)

jkent said:


> He ended the auction and repost it this time with a buy it now of $6500...........???????
> $6500, I couldn't even get that out of an all original 1917 Sears Chief.
> JKent




A Chief is not an Indian.  Only in this case does an Indian rank higher.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2014)

ccmerz said:


> A Chief is not an Indian.  Only in this case does an Indian rank higher.




yea, from what I've seen, all things being equal, an Indian will bring double what a Chief gets, due to the Motorcycle lineage...


----------



## jkent (Jun 13, 2014)

But this bike is not an Indian.
It's a Pope Westfield motorbike. I understand a 1915-1917 Indian like the one that sold at Copake back in april bringing $7000. (All original) & with accessories. But the bike on EBAY is far from anything of that caliber. 
JKent


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2014)

jkent said:


> But this bike is not an Indian.
> It's a Pope Westfield motorbike. I understand a 1915-1917 Indian like the one that sold at Copake back in april bringing $7000. (All original) & with accessories. But the bike on EBAY is far from anything of that caliber.
> JKent




correct, this is no Indian, and $6500.00 is a dream that won't come to fruition....


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 18, 2014)

Correct the eBay is not an Indian and I'm not sure if its a Westfield? Tell tale signs: the dropouts are wrong, no clam bottom bracket, bottom top bar joint where it meets the seat post is wrong! Fenders are wrong and handlebar stem is wrong, should be a long neck. 

The Copake Indian that sold in April, is suspect? It's not a 1915; badge would've been the cutout letters. Early Indians had the two bolt bottom bracket, a different fork. The fenders are Westfield, not Indian. I believe the bike is a Westfield Columbia with an Indian tank and chainring replacement...the pedals and air pump are Indian correct.


----------



## bike (Jun 19, 2014)

*Copake indian*



fordsnake said:


> Correct the eBay is not an Indian and I'm not sure if its a Westfield? Tell tale signs: the dropouts are wrong, no clam bottom bracket, bottom top bar joint where it meets the seat post is wrong! Fenders are wrong and handlebar stem is wrong, should be a long neck.
> 
> The Copake Indian that sold in April, is suspect? It's not a 1915; badge would've been the cutout letters. Early Indians had the two bolt bottom bracket, a different fork. The fenders are Westfield, not Indian. I believe the bike is a Westfield Columbia with an Indian tank and chainring replacement...the pedals and air pump are Indian correct.




HAD INDIAN MOTOCYCLE CO BADGE not HENDEE and had NO attribues of the King of Indian Motorbikes that were MADE (I have paper that says MADE BY but probably westfield built- see other cabe entries)  or Sold c1915~1921. The bike known buy the flaired front fender and split crank.


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 19, 2014)

bike said:


> HAD INDIAN MOTOCYCLE CO BADGE not HENDEE and had NO attribues of the King of Indian Motorbikes that were MADE (I have paper that says MADE BY but probably westfield built- see other cabe entries)  or Sold c1915~1921. The bike known buy the flaired front fender and split crank.




The Copake bike was listed as c.1915...Indian abandon their bike building after 1905 and didn't enter the bike market again until 1916! Therefore the early Indians should have a HENDEE badge and the split bottom bracket! After 1916 all INDIANS were made by Westfield! After George Hendee left his company because of the disputes with the Board Of Directors. The board decided to change the company's name in 1923 dropping HENDEE to INDIAN MOTOCYCLE CO. Not all Indians had the bottom flared on the front fender...but Indian fenders have an bead along the outside edge.


----------

